

Music for the HN YC community - Mugasha - lyime
http://www.mugasha.com/blog/?p=3

======
LPTS
Meh. This sent me looking for Meshuggah!

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmsVxn8d4k&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmsVxn8d4k&feature=related)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZIvgEsmB_U&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZIvgEsmB_U&feature=related)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up6WgwAnf2I&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up6WgwAnf2I&feature=related)

